# para 1911 upgrades



## jamie1972 (Dec 4, 2010)

looking for a gunsmith in pensacola that knows 1911's. 

Also looking for any suggestions on modifications for para 1911.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

What modifications do you want done?


----------



## jamie1972 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Mods*

I really am not sure, I am new to the 1911 and was looking for suggestions.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Para make some fine 1911's. First thing that I would do is call Para and see if there is any improvements that they don't recommend. Then decide where you want to start. I personally would start polishing a lot of the internals, and then see if you want to go any further.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I would probably leave it as is. The 1911 requires some skill to work on, why fix what is not broken? A Para Ord 1911 should be good to go out of the box and require little to no modifications. What model and intended use is this Para Ord?


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I have 2 Para P14-45 Limited pistols, and I really don't see where you could make a marked improvement on what is already there. The trigger pull is already in the low single digits, the recoil springs are on point, other than making a right-handed gun left-handed, I wouldn't even know what to change. Like Tim said, polishing internals would just about be all that you would need to do, if that. There is a gunsmith on N Hwy 29 tucked in the cut at the intersection of 29 and Roberts Rd, I took my Para up there to have him look at it and see if he could add some night sights and give me some general info on upgrading, and he tried to buy my gun on the spot as is. So if you do eventually get something done, let us know, cause I may follow that cab if your results are impressive.


----------

